# Denglish:  wer macht mit?



## Captain Picard (24 September 2007)

http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID4270654_REF2330,00.html
http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID4278468_REF2330,00.html


> *Reizsprache Englisch: Schicken Sie uns Beispiele!*
> Haben Sie heute Morgen schon im "Backshop" eingekauft und dabei auch
> einen "Coffee-to-Go" mitgenommen? Wollen Sie für die Herbstferien eine
> "last-minute"-Reise buchen - "all inclusive"? Und haben Sie sich nach anstrengender Suche des "Exit" einen Imbiss am "Bratwurst-Point" genehmigt?
> ...


Das Schärfste ist, dass es eine Unzahl von Denglisch Wörtern gibt, die ein 
Brite oder US-Amerikaner überhaupt nicht in der Bedeutung kennt.


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2007)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID4270654_REF2330,00.html
> http://www3.ndr.de/ndrtv_pages_std/0,3147,OID4278468_REF2330,00.html
> 
> Das Schärfste ist, dass es eine Unzahl von Denglisch Wörtern gibt, die ein
> Brite oder US-Amerikaner überhaupt nicht in der Bedeutung kennt.


Z.B. "Smoking"


----------



## Captain Picard (24 September 2007)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

oder "Handy", kein Mensch versteht  dort,  was das sein soll.

(Es sein denn,  er war mal in Deutschland oder hat deutsche Verwandte)


----------



## Raimund (24 September 2007)

*Schwurbel at it's best!*

Unerreicht:

Jil Sander, Modeschöpferin aus Hamburg


"Ich habe vielleicht etwas Weltverbesserndes. Mein Leben ist eine giving-story. Ich habe verstanden, daß daß man contemporary sein muß, das future-Denken haben muß. Meine Idee war, die hand-tailored-Geschichte mit neuen Technologien zu verbinden. Und für den Erfolg war mein coordinated concept entscheidend, die Idee, daß man viele Teile einer collection miteinander combinen kann. Aber die audience hat das alles von Anfang an auch supported. Der problembewußte Mensch von heute kann diese Sachen, diese refined Qualitäten mit spirit eben auch appreciaten. Allerdings geht unser voice auch auf bestimmte Zielgruppen. Wer Ladyisches will, searcht nicht bei Jil Sander. Man muß Sinn haben für das effortless, das magic meines Stils." (im Magazin der FAZ, 1996)


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2007)

*AW: Schwurbel at it's best!*

Hä?


----------



## Adele (24 September 2007)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

Dazu passt doch ganz wunderbar ein gleichnamiges Lied der Kölner A-cappella-Truppe "Wise guys"

Denglisch

Musik, Text & Arrangement: Daniel „Dän“ Dickopf
Leadstimme: Sari

Oh Herr, bitte gib mir meine Sprache zurück,
ich sehne mich nach Frieden und ‘nem kleinen Stückchen Glück.
Lass uns noch ein Wort verstehn in dieser schweren Zeit,
öffne unsre Herzen, mach’ die Hirne weit.

Ich bin zum Bahnhof gerannt und war a little bit too late:
Auf meiner neuen Swatch war‘s schon kurz vor after eight.
Ich suchte die Toilette, doch ich fand nur ein „McClean“,
ich brauchte noch Connection und ein Ticket nach Berlin.
Draußen saßen Kids und hatten Fun mit einem Joint. 
Ich suchte eine Auskunft, doch es gab nur ‘n Service Point.
Mein Zug war leider abgefahr’n – das Traveln konnt’ ich knicken.
Da wollt’ ich Hähnchen essen, doch man gab mir nur McChicken.

Oh Herr, bitte gib mir meine Sprache zurück,
ich sehne mich nach Frieden und ‘nem kleinen Stückchen Glück.
Lass uns noch ein Wort verstehn in dieser schweren Zeit,
öffne unsre Herzen, mach’ die Hirne weit.

Du versuchst, mich upzudaten, doch mein Feedback turned dich ab.
Du sagst, dass ich ein Wellness-Weekend dringend nötig hab.
Du sagst, ich käm’ mit Good Vibrations wieder in den Flow.
Du sagst, ich brauche Energy. Und ich denk: “Das sagst du so…”
Statt Nachrichten bekomme ich den Infotainment-Flash.
Ich sehne mich nach Bargeld, doch man gibt mir nicht mal Cash.
Ich fühl’ mich beim Communicating unsicher wie nie –
da nützt mir auch kein Bodyguard. Ich brauch Security!

Oh Lord, bitte gib mir meine Language zurück,
ich sehne mich nach Peace und einem kleinen Stückchen Glück.
Lass uns noch ein Wort verstehn in dieser schweren Zeit,
öffne unsre Herzen, mach’ die Hirne weit.

Ich will, dass beim Coffee-Shop “Kaffeehaus” oben draufsteht,
oder dass beim Auto-Crash die “Lufttasche” aufgeht,
und schön wär’s, wenn wir Bodybuilder “Muskel-Mäster” nennen
und wenn nur noch “Nordisch Geher” durch die Landschaft rennen… 

Oh Lord, please help, denn meine Language macht mir Stress,
ich sehne mich nach Peace und a bit of Happiness.
Hilf uns, dass wir understand in dieser schweren Zeit,
open unsre Hearts und make die Hirne weit.

Oh Lord, please gib mir meine Language back,
ich krieg hier bald die crisis, man, it has doch keinen Zweck.
Let us noch a word verstehn, it goes me on the Geist,
und gib, dass “Microsoft” bald wieder “Kleinweich” heißt.


----------



## Captain Picard (5 April 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

hat mittlerweile den Weg in wikipedia gefunden >> Denglisch ? Wikipedia

>> Denglisch


> Die deutsche Sprache wird seit Jahren von einer Unzahl unnötiger und unschöner englischer Ausdrücke überflutet. Die Werbung bietet hits for kids oder Joghurt mit weekend feeling. Im Fernsehen gibt es den Kiddie Contest, History, Adventure oder History Specials und im Radio Romantic Dreams. Wir stählen unseren Körper mit body shaping und power walking. Wir kleiden uns in outdoor jackets, tops oder beach wear. Wir schmieren uns anti-ageing-Creme ins Gesicht oder sprühen styling ins Haar. Bei der Bahn mit ihren tickets, dem service point und McClean verstehen wir nur Bahnhof.


>> Denglisch ? Stupidedia


> Denglisch ist die Amtssprache des Kinderlandes. Sie entstand irgendwann Ende des 20ten Jahrhunderts in Deutschland. Gesprochen wird sie von der Gattung der Hauptschüler ohne nennenswerte Kenntnisse (HONK) und von allen Kinderländern. Wichtige Vertreter sind aber auch einige Lehrer der Moderne, die durch gekonntes Einsetzten von "Denglischsätzen" ihren Unterricht auflockern. Hierbei sollten sie jedoch darauf achten, ihr Können nicht in der kritischen Nähe ihrer Kollegen aus dem Fach Englisch zu zeigen. Zur Zeit sind leider noch keine aureichenden Untersuchungen durchgeführt worden, wie diese auf die "Verdeutschung" ihrer liebsten Sprache reagieren. Gelegentlich soll es schon zu erheblichen Unruhen innerhalb des Kollegiums geführt haben, die grösste Gefahr besteht allerdings darin, dass die sogenannten Englischlehrer sich an den neuen Trend gewöhnen und so die Zukunft der Elite gefährden.


----------



## Zwergtina90 (12 April 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

Das ist ja echt mal der Wahnsinn, das fällt einem fast schon gar nicht mehr auf... 
Im Moment beschäftigen sich anscheinend einige Medien damit, habe vor kurzem noch einen Bericht gesehen wo man das ganze übersetzen sollte.

Ich mein gut, viele Sachen haben sich einfach so eingegliedert... ich wüsste auch nicht was ich für eine Erklärung geben sollte wenn ich das Wort "Router" übersetzen sollte...:roll::roll:


----------



## Nanni (12 April 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

Oder wer sagt Kleinstkind statt Baby?


----------



## Captain Picard (12 April 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

Darum geht es nicht, sondern darum, dass  bei  Wörtern,  bei denen es passende
 und gebräuchliche Wörter gibt, "gedenglischt" wird  inbesondere von der nervtötenden Marketingbranche.


----------



## Eniac (13 April 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

Denglish wird vor allem von jungdynamischen FNK (*F*olien*n*achlege*k*räften) gesprochen, die damit ihre sterbenslangweiligen Powerpoint-Karaoke-Vorführungen irgendwelcher wirrer Business-Strickmuster interessanter und wichtiger gestalten möchten.

Ausserdem: Denglisch und Engleutsch



Eniac


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

Am schlimmsten ist sowas, wenn man bei einer 1-stündigen effizienz-  und performance-geschwängerten Präsentation fortwährend auf einen tiefblauen Folienhintergrund mit weißer Schrift blickt. Eine bessere Einschlafhypnose als so eine Präsentation gibt es gar nicht. Spätestens nach 10 Minuten sackt das Kinn auf die Brust...  *ZZZzzz***


----------



## heika (30 Mai 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

das eine oder andere wort gliedert sich immer ein...lässt sich bei globalisierung nicht vermeiden. aber man sollte es natürlich nicht übertreiben..


----------



## mareike26 (31 Mai 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

Ich wohne in England. 
Wenn die Führungskräfte hier bei Sitzungen einen solchen Müll absondern würden wie manche Möchtegern-Führungskraft in Deutschland, dann würden sie gesteinigt. Die englische Sprache wird in Deutschland gerne gebraucht, um zu vertuschen dass man entweder keine Ahnung hat oder nichts zu sagen - sagen selbst unsere Leute, die sich das Blafasel von Deutschen, die die englische Sprache nicht können, weil sie in der Schule nicht aufgepasst haben, dafür aber mit Reizworten um sich werfen, weil sie gerne wichtig sein möchten, nicht ertragen können. 
Hier bei uns heisst das eher: Laber nicht, fass Dich kurz, wir haben keine Zeit. Und so ein Unsinn wie "Performance-Plan" erntet nur Kopfschütteln. 
Aber: In Deutschland lässt sich in langweiligen Meetings - äh Sitzungen  - wenigstens wunderbar Bullshit-Bingo spielen. Noch besser, wenn deutsche Anwälte internationaler Kanzleien dabei sind. :scherzkeks:

Die Briten und Amerikaner übernehmen übrigens auch gerne deutsche Wörter. Nummer 1 ist definitiv "Angst", ganz beliebt ist "German Angst", gefolgt von "Uber-" - Uber-star, Uber-politician....

Und nein, natürlich sollten wir keine "Sprach-Nazis" werden, ein Computer ist ein Computer, und ein Bagel ist ein Bagel. Aber man kann auch gerne das vorhandene deutsche Wort nehmen.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Juni 2011)

*AW: Denglish:  wer macht mit?*

In einer unseligen Zeit hatte die damalige "Reichsregierung" den Plan, alle ausländischen technischen Fremdwörter einzudeutschen. Irgend so ein Bürokratenheini hatte dann einen Katalog mit "deutschen Begriffen" verfasst. Aus 4-Zylindermotor wurde dann allen Ernstes: "Vier-Topf-Zerknall-Treibling"... :scherzkeks:

Englische Begriffe sind oft knapper und prägnanter, aber es wird tatsächlich oft übertrieben, besonders im Bereich des Marketings und der BWL gibt es einen Trend zum Denglischen Gequatsche.


----------

